# Phone call from bailiff



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .

Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .

I said I would be there in ten minutes , I drove home from work and he was in a black bmw outside my house it was raining so he told me to get in his car and he could show me the paperwork .

I did this he showed me the paperwork I said listen I'm not paying you £408 I want it to go to court and i will explain to judge why I never paid the original fine as i never received it and it had gone to my old address he said its gone past that stage if you don't pay I'm going to take your car , I said you what you going to take my car I don't think so you big fat ugly t**t and I got out of his car and drove off . I was fuming I went to the gym an hour later I come back hid my car in a nearby back alley and went home .

Soon after he had rung me again saying he wants my car i said you will have to find it first and bring an army with you get hen said if I didn't pay up he was going to come back later and remove goods from my house .

I put the phone down on him I made a few phone calls one to police friend of mine and one to my solicitor both said there was nothing I could do i should have informed DVLA of change of address then the original fine would have been sent to my correct address .

I was advised to pay as any further visits etc. and the bill would keep rising .

I phoned the bailiff back up and told him to come back to my house and I would have the cash for him I also told him I would not be there and my neighbour would give the cash and to get a receipt as I said I don't know what I would do if I saw him .

I'm still fuming now £408 for driving in a bus lane what a fcuking rip off .

How would you guys have reacted in the same situation as me ?

.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you can never win with these fvckers, if the police come they will take their side cos they've been instructed by the court to get the money or seize goods.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 Probably changed my address on my v5c.

Unlucky bro.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Run a credit check to make sure it is showing as debt cleared.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

£408 ain't bad, my ex's soppy mother ignored a £30 parking ticket for 6 months and that got to over £1500 lol, they eventually took their car that they paid 9 grand for the year before lol.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Alvin said:


> £408 ain't bad, my ex's soppy mother ignored a £30 parking ticket for 6 months and that got to over £1500 lol, they eventually took their car that they paid 9 grand for the year before lol.


 OMG!


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

You havent got a ccj for it have you?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Nightmare I'd probably have paid it.

Can see how original fine went to old address, but court correspondence aswell??? Yet all of a sudden the bailiffs are at new address with access to your landline number?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Some things you just have to take on the chin....

this is one of them I'm afraid


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 I was in a similar situation, but worse. Came out one morning to find my car clamped by the bailiffs. Rang the number and asked wtf was going on, and same story - you have unpaid parking fines. Upon quizzing them some more it transpired I drove down a bus lane 7 times unbeknownst to me, had moved address and all the fines went to my old address.

Long story short, I had to hand over £1800 there and then for them to release my car.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

So the moral of the story is CHANGE YOUR ADDRESS when you move


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@big vin pay the damn fine..i seem to recall your boasty threads on how much you make so that should be spare change for you


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 I'm a bit lost, he rang you on your landline and you hung up.

Few mins later he rings again and he's outside your house. You drive back in ten mins. How has he rung you again on your landline yet you're out?

If it's a county court debt you will need to pay it obviously. I can understand that it feels so wrong that you've not been actually contacted to be able to pay before it got to This stage though


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 The bailiff is talking out of his arse. Where is this in the UK you are and which bailiff company is it?

If you have actually changed address and you can prove this to the bailiff, they are meant to send a message back to the council in which the NTO (notice to owner) will be sent out again, I would tell the bailiff this. You should technically then be given the opportunity to pay at the discounted rate (whatever the original ticket price was) for 14 days.

If you dont want to do that, you can pay it immediately, then contact the council and make an informal representation (by email) to state why you didnt pay, providing evidence (if possible not 100% necessary though) they should refund you then. If they dont, you can make an appeal which will lead to an independant adjudication where the council has to pay for a staff memeber to attend a tribunal with you. When this happens councils tend to see it as too expensive to waste money on that so you will get your money back at this point - works like 99% of the time unless your claim is bullshit.

source:

Ive been working for a company for the last two years that handles ticket issuing and debt management all the way to bailiff stage.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Parking, congestion charge, yellow box junction and bus lane fines are EXEMPT from the CCJ system.

There was never going to be a CCJ against you. You cannot get a CCJ for a parking ticket. Your credit rating is not compromised. The debt will be registered at Traffic Enforcement Centre at Northampton, not Northampton County Court.

What was being enforced upon was a warrant issued by Traffic Enforcement Centre who happen to share the same physical building as Northampton County Court.

Bailiffs say "Northampton Court" to make people think that it's a CCJ.

However, none of this matters - @big vin paid it so it's water under the bridge.

Now, you want the £408 (minus the actual PCN) back?

1. Change log book immediately - this is all a self-inflicted problem so fix it or you don't have clean hands

2. File form PE2 and PE3 with a copy of the new logbook

Tick the box that says "Did not receive Notice to Owner"

3. The council will decline it

4. You appeal using N244 and a witness statement plus £100 court fee

5. You get the warrant retrospectively voided.

4. You ask the bailiff company for a refund or *YOU* will CCJ *THEM*

They cough up cos they don't want the expense of not coughing up. And no bailiff company can afford a CCJ cos it means they lose their Consumer Credit Licence.

Takes 3-4 months


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This reminds me that i have a £50 fine to pay for riding my motorbike in a cycle lane in Waterloo.

Copper jumped out in the middle of the road as i'd filtered back into the traffic and i nearly knocked him over, i was on the phone to my missus at the time. :lol:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

killamanjaro said:


> @big vin pay the damn fine..i seem to recall your boasty threads on how much you make so that should be spare change for you


 I have paid it , but it's not the point they are getting away with robbery


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

jimbo83 said:


> You havent got a ccj for it have you?


 I have no idea


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Nightmare I'd probably have paid it.
> 
> Can see how original fine went to old address, but court correspondence aswell??? Yet all of a sudden the bailiffs are at new address with access to your landline number?


 I kept the same landline number from the old address and its easy to find our where I live now simple land registry check or electoral role check


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The bailiff is talking out of his arse. Where is this in the UK you are and which bailiff company is it?
> 
> If you have actually changed address and you can prove this to the bailiff, they are meant to send a message back to the council in which the NTO (notice to owner) will be sent out again, I would tell the bailiff this. You should technically then be given the opportunity to pay at the discounted rate (whatever the original ticket price was) for 14 days.
> 
> ...


 I have paid the bailiff now , I live in near Burnley Lancashire, .The bailiffs are JBW judicial services group PO Box Darlington 0844 576 321

Nothing what I said is bullshit I even rang the police and asked them if it was correct what they were doing , the police even rang the bailiffs up to confirm who they were and the police rang me back advising me to pay as they had a warrant to execute goods .

The police said I know it sounds harsh but you have to pay as you should have changed the address on your log book as that's where the car was registered . I have no idea why the council did not send the original fine and paperwork to my new address as i changed it in the electoral roll .

I informed banks , insurance companies , tax office , council tax that I had changed address when I moved last year but forgot about doing it on my log book


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

big vin said:


> I kept the same landline number from the old address and its easy to find our where I live now simple land registry check or electoral role check


 Exactly, yet the council or courts never bothered to do this before sending a bailiff? I'd be pissed off, where was the bailiff from, which court?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have paid the bailiff now , I live in near Burnley Lancashire, .The bailiffs are JBW judicial services group PO Box Darlington 0844 576 321
> 
> Nothing what I said is bullshit I even rang the police and asked them if it was correct what they were doing , the police even rang the bailiffs up to confirm who they were and the police rang me back advising me to pay as they had a warrant to execute goods .
> 
> ...


 I believe you mate. But even the police were wrong, the police only advised you because the warrant wasnt legally binding. It's civil.

If it was legal, the police would have ordered you to do so under the threat of being charged with something.

We actually work with JBW and they 100% should have sent a "change of address" message back to the council, its got its own code.

Even if you forgot to do it in your log book, it doesnt mean that you sohould be charged £400.

If I were you (and you could be arsed, its woth a few hundred to do to be fair.) I would make a rep to the council, then when its declined make an appeal. you can either get the ticket completely cancelled or the balance reduced to discount period, but you will be able to.

Then you can get a refund.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

To add to @Lifesizepenguin I have written out the exact procedure 7 or 8 posts up.

Max time taken writing as and when: one hour


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

MFM said:


> I was in a similar situation, but worse. Came out one morning to find my car clamped by the bailiffs. Rang the number and asked wtf was going on, and same story - you have unpaid parking fines. Upon quizzing them some more it transpired I drove down a bus lane 7 times unbeknownst to me, had moved address and all the fines went to my old address.
> 
> Long story short, I had to hand over £1800 there and then for them to release my car.


 Are you being serious ? That's worse than mine !


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I believe you mate. But even the police were wrong, the police only advised you because the warrant wasnt legally binding. It's civil.
> 
> If it was legal, the police would have ordered you to do so under the threat of being charged with something.
> 
> ...


 Thanks pal I really appreciate your help will you be later ? as im at work now and want you to explain what first steps are , I'm going to go to old a ddress see if new owners have any old mail for me


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

invite him in pay him the dosh get a reciept then take the dosh back of him,but beware this stunt got me a spell in a cell :mellow:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

vetran said:


> invite him in pay him the dosh get a reciept then take the dosh back of him,but beware this stunt got me a spell in a cell :mellow:


 So in other words, worst advice evAr! :lol:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The bailiff is talking out of his arse. Where is this in the UK you are and which bailiff company is it?
> 
> If you have actually changed address and you can prove this to the bailiff, they are meant to send a message back to the council in which the NTO (notice to owner) will be sent out again, I would tell the bailiff this. You should technically then be given the opportunity to pay at the discounted rate (whatever the original ticket price was) for 14 days.
> 
> ...


 I have already paid the fine now the bailiffs were not having any of it

So do I have to contact the council now ?


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you can never win with these fvckers, if the police come they will take their side cos they've been instructed by the court to get the money or seize goods.


 Just not true...the police are there to prevent any preach of the peace and must remain impartial. It's a civil matter, not criminal.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Thanks pal I really appreciate your help will you be later ? as im at work now and want you to explain what first steps are , I'm going to go to old a ddress see if new owners have any old mail for me


 Ill be checking intermittently all day 

@AncientOldBloke has in fact stated the first steps as quoted below:



AncientOldBloke said:


> Now, you want the £408 (minus the actual PCN) back?
> 
> 1. Change log book immediately - this is all a self-inflicted problem so fix it or you don't have clean hands
> 
> ...


 I would though say that getting your old mail is not necessary. also you probably will not get any money off the bailiff ever.

However, the council can and will refund you for your PCN.

You need to make a representation, stating you never recieved ANY correspondance or letters to your address, provide them your current adress Im assuming the bailiff warrant was actually for your old address as well so they may have retrieved that money illegally. Mention they have not followed any process, it has caused distress etc, You had to use bill money to pay, felt threatened etc.

provide bills/ letters to new adress going as far back as possible.

They havent followed correct process and its ended up with you not knowing anything and a bailliff turned up at your door threatening you with illegally.

Since this is a camera ticket (bus lane) youre in luck, because theres no way you could have known.

Im currently in work as well, but I can go through with you later if you want.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have already paid the fine now the bailiffs were not having any of it
> 
> So do I have to contact the council now ?


 Absolutely has to be done 100% through the council.

You shouldnt have paid really, you should have stuck to outrage, indignance etc. But you can still get your PCN cancelled and most of your money back.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ill be checking intermittently all day
> 
> @AncientOldBloke has in fact stated the first steps as quoted below:
> 
> ...


 Thanks pal , I did actually question the bailiff I rang their office up I asked which address was the warrant for to execute goods they told me it's from any address that you live at but how do I know they were not telling lies .

So top and bottom of it how much of the £408 will i actually get back if I follow precedes ?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks like you will be sucking his cock for payment


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

pretty sure its an offense to not update the details on the V5 with the dvla aswell? if it is i highly doubt youll get done for it but they might use that as an excuse to not refund you as the details should have been kept upto date..


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

He lied when he said he'll remove goods from your house. He can only do that if you let him in or he gains entry thro an open door.

Personally I'd have lost my temper give him and kick in been arrested spent a long night in the cells regreted the whole incident got In trouble in court and still had to pay the fine.

pretty much my life lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Thanks pal , I did actually question the bailiff I rang their office up I asked which address was the warrant for to execute goods they told me it's from any address that you live at but how do I know they were not telling lies .
> 
> So top and bottom of it how much of the £408 will i actually get back if I follow precedes ?


 The warrant is absolutely for your old address - they cant have one for more than one address. It looks like neither the council, nor the bailiff has followed correct procedure and in fact acted illegally as far as I can tell in this situation, mainly the bailiff to be honest.

Most if not all of the money, no less than £300 i reckon, you might get lucky and get it fully cancelled and get the whole lot back.

Basically:

send them an email or fill out the form to make a rep, say you want to make a rep, recieved no letters ever but now a bailiff come to your house. felt threatened etc.

Ask them why didnt you recieve anything, you had to use bill money to pay them and they got a warrant for the wrong address. give them as much proof as possible that you havent recieved any letters, e.g. bills as far back as you can go, any letter from the past, address on passport, driving licence etc... Mention it must be illegal to send bailiffs out without telling you and maybe even say your friend said this could be taken to the paper, but you dont want to have to do that.

You need to mention you would have paid the money immediately if you knew about it, and its unfair you didnt get the chance to pay it.

They may give you it then, but will probably reject it.

If they reject it, you can appeal it with an N244 and a witness statement. youll most likely get refunded at this point, but you can continue to push as far as it goes.

I would be surprised if you didnt get your money back if you can prove you didnt recieve a letter.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

b0t13 said:


> pretty sure its an offense to not update the details on the V5 with the dvla aswell? if it is i highly doubt youll get done for it but they might use that as an excuse to not refund you as the details should have been kept upto date..


 Its nothing to do with them though, Traffic enforcement have to send off a document to the DVLA to retrieve details, he could just say he moved and changed it a date after the PCN was issued. They cant really check again without sending a special file to the DVLA to confirm, which they wont do.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Its nothing to do with them though, Traffic enforcement have to send off a document to the DVLA to retrieve details, he could just say he moved and changed it a date after the PCN was issued. They cant really check again without sending a special file to the DVLA to confirm, which they wont do.


 true, but my point still stands that because someone has followed the rules/law and been stung, it isnt a valid excuse to get the money back,

however these places are run badly and never communicate with each other so he might get away with it in the real world tbh..

if it ends up in court again though, he wont have any leg to stand on because its 100% his fault not theirs for not paying unfortunately


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

License to print money really. Although if you'd have changed your address with the dvla it wouldn't have gone that far. Bus gates with cameras are all over. Lesson learned.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The warrant is absolutely for your old address - they cant have one for more than one address. It looks like neither the council, nor the bailiff has followed correct procedure and in fact acted illegally as far as I can tell in this situation, mainly the bailiff to be honest.
> 
> Most if not all of the money, no less than £300 i reckon, you might get lucky and get it fully cancelled and get the whole lot back.
> 
> ...


 Like I said I told all this to the bailiff company when I rang them. , I asked what address you had to execute the warranty they said any address that you live at they have lied to me I know that now but they said if we have to return their would be more charges and I thought I can't win I don't want the bill going up further .

I have jar been to my old address picked up some mail and the guy there said a bailiff had come into his house looking for me yesterday and he gave them my phone number


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

JonSon said:


> License to print money really. Although if you'd have changed your address with the dvla it wouldn't have gone that far. Bus gates with cameras are all over. Lesson learned.


 Yes if I had recieved the first letter I would have paid immediately it would have cost me £30 I have had parking tickets on the past and paid off straight away


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

big vin said:


> Yes if I had recieved the first letter I would have paid immediately it would have cost me £30 I have had parking tickets on the past and paid off straight away


 I'm with you 100%. But they didn't know where to send the original Saying that, they knew where to find you after a bit of digging.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

b0t13 said:


> true, but my point still stands that because someone has followed the rules/law and been stung, it isnt a valid excuse to get the money back,
> 
> however these places are run badly and never communicate with each other so he might get away with it in the real world tbh..
> 
> if it ends up in court again though, he wont have any leg to stand on because its 100% his fault not theirs for not paying unfortunately


 I do see your point and you are right, but its not like that in parking enforecement anymore as its run buy as the enforcement is run by 3rd parties and its decriminalised now.

It never went to court in the first place; its a civil matter. Also he may still have to pay the original fee that the PCN costs like £30 or whatever it is.

The bailiff has lied more than a few times and not followed the rules in this instance, meaning they have acted illegally, but also if he has recieved no correspondance, regardless of if it has been sent to the wrong house or not. He legally doesnt have to pay the full amount. Especially with a camera ticket, he couldnt have known.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Like I said I told all this to the bailiff company when I rang them. , I asked what address you had to execute the warranty they said any address that you live at they have lied to me I know that now but they said if we have to return their would be more charges and I thought I can't win I don't want the bill going up further .
> 
> I have jar been to my old address picked up some mail and the guy there said a bailiff had come into his house looking for me yesterday and he gave them my phone number


 Perfect, so the bailiff threatened you without a valid warrant?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I do see your point and you are right, but its not like that in parking enforecement anymore as its run buy as the enforcement is run by 3rd parties and its decriminalised now.
> 
> It never went to court in the first place; its a civil matter. Also he may still have to pay the original fee that the PCN costs like £30 or whatever it is.
> 
> The bailiff has lied more than a few times and not followed the rules in this instance, meaning they have acted illegally, but also if he has recieved no correspondance, regardless of if it has been sent to the wrong house or not. He legally doesnt have to pay the full amount. Especially with a camera ticket, he couldnt have known.


 but he would have known if they sent the details to the correct address 

the problem now is fighting it back, as the money is already gone and these people will do everything to block it coming back now, once the money is handed over then any power you had is gone tbh, theyll just bury you in phone calls, departments, letters etc etc etc until it becomes a waste of time...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

b0t13 said:


> but he would have known if they sent the details to the correct address
> 
> the problem now is fighting it back, as the money is already gone and these people will do everything to block it coming back now, once the money is handed over then any power you had is gone tbh, theyll just bury you in phone calls, departments, letters etc etc etc until it becomes a waste of time...


 But he didnt know, and he got charged more than its worth, and he in fact was threatened illegally by a bailiff because they should have got a warrant reprinted by the parking enforcement agency, after the bailiff sent back a message saying it was the wrong address. They havent followed procedure at all, Therefore are in the wrong.

As someone who works on council parking enforcement systems daily, I know that he can most likely get that money back if he can prove he hasnt seen the letter. There is a process for this which requires him to send an email, or letter, or fill out a form depending on the council. Then he can appeal. He will get his money back in a couple of month if he goes for it.

Although if he didnt pay, he prob could have got the PCN cancelled. Ive seen a PCN be cancelled in Camden because the wind blew away the ticket, even though they had recieved further correspondance. Its a case of persistence.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> But he didnt know, and he got charged more than its worth.
> 
> As someone who works on council parking enforcement systems daily, I know that he can most likely get that money back if he can prove he hasnt seen the letter. There is a process which requires him to send an email, or letter, or fill out a form depending on the council. Then he can appeal. He will get his money back in a couple of month if he goes for it.


 yea that might be the case as the councils are s**t, but they also have every right to say its his own fault and theyd be nothing he can do if they really didnt want to give it back, its still worth trying though but legally hes in the wrong, if the council somehow f**ked up then he'd be entitled to his money back, but in this case its a 'try and hope for the best' type situation...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

b0t13 said:


> yea that might be the case as the councils are s**t, but they also have every right to say its his own fault and theyd be nothing he can do if they really didnt want to give it back, its still worth trying though but legally hes in the wrong, if the council somehow f**ked up then he'd be entitled to his money back, but in this case its a 'try and hope for the best' type situation...


 see my edit.

The Bailiffs f**ked up, and the council did because they needed to reprint the warrant. They wont admit to it, but they did.

If they dont want to give it back, and reject both reps, He can appeal and it goes to a non council adjudicator, who will award the PCN refund at that point, because councils never send a memeber to represent them at these things due to cost.

It costs the council a fair bit of money to continue fighting it, it quickly becomes not worth the money or hassle so they refund you.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Think its to late now and other people may have said it. Don't pay the fine.

Ring the bailiffs, find out which court issued it. Ring them and say you didn't get the summons, they give you a date, you go to court sign a piece of paper saying you didn't get any letters. Its all reset and its starts again.

Edit - it was such a common thing when I had to do it, Leeds courts, one of the courts had two afternoons a week dedicated, to people doing just that.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

JonSon said:


> I'm with you 100%. But they didn't know where to send the original Saying that, they knew where to find you after a bit of digging.


 They went to my old address yesterday guy there told the



Lifesizepenguin said:


> see my edit.
> 
> The Bailiffs f**ked up, and the council did because they needed to reprint the warrant. They wont admit to it, but they did.
> 
> ...





Denied said:


> Think its to late now and other people may have said it. Don't pay the fine.
> 
> Ring the bailiffs, find out which court issued it. Ring them and say you didn't get the summons, they give you a date, you go to court sign a piece of paper saying you didn't get any letters. Its all reset and its starts again.
> 
> Edit - it was such a common thing when I had to do it, Leeds courts, one of the courts had two afternoons a week dedicated, to people doing just that.


 I have paid the bailiff when he threatened to take goods from.my house or seize my car I know I shouldn't have now but I didn't want the bill to keep rising .

The police advised me to pay it but then again they would ,


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Some things you just have to take on the chin....
> 
> this is one of them I'm afraid


 That's what I tell the wife about my balls when it's BJ time


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm a bit lost, he rang you on your landline and you hung up.
> 
> Few mins later he rings again and he's outside your house. You drive back in ten mins. How has he rung you again on your landline yet you're out?
> 
> If it's a county court debt you will need to pay it obviously. I can understand that it feels so wrong that you've not been actually contacted to be able to pay before it got to This stage though


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Let them take goods then buy new stuff with the 400 quid. 

They hate taking goods .... its a lot of work for them :lol:

Out with the old, in with the new. :thumb


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Let them take goods then buy new stuff with the 400 quid.
> 
> They hate taking goods .... its a lot of work for them :lol:
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new. :thumb


 It don't work like that I have just bought a new TV I paid £800 for it if they take that it will be second hand auction price probably no more than £200 so I will be well out of pocket if I was to replace that same with other new stuff I have in my house


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

big vin said:


> It don't work like that I have just bought a new TV I paid £800 for it if they take that it will be second hand auction price probably no more than £200 so I will be well out of pocket if I was to replace that same with other new stuff I have in my house


 OK..... keep out of bus lanes then


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

big vin said:


> It don't work like that I have just bought a new TV I paid £800 for it if they take that it will be second hand auction price probably no more than £200 so I will be well out of pocket if I was to replace that same with other new stuff I have in my house


 Do you live with anyone? If so, write up retrospective receipts and say you have sold all of the property to your housemate/girlfriend etc.

You can do this with a friend aswell.

Once they realise you have no assets, they will be more willing to take a payment plan.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

TinTin10 said:


> Do you live with anyone? If so, write up retrospective receipts and say you have sold all of the property to your housemate/girlfriend etc.
> 
> You can do this with a friend aswell.
> 
> Once they realise you have no assets, they will be more willing to take a payment plan.


 I have paid them now


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Nightmare I'd probably have paid it.
> 
> Can see how original fine went to old address, but court correspondence aswell??? Yet all of a sudden the bailiffs are at new address with access to your landline number?


 Yh that's puzzling.

How come letters went to old address and yet a bailiff knows your new one?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yh that's puzzling.
> 
> How come letters went to old address and yet a bailiff knows your new one?


 He moved house but took his number.

They don't care if you haven't answered your letter it's your responsibility to change your address. When the debt wasn't paid they've sold it on

debt company traced the landline number they'd have had on file for him at that old address most likely


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

todai said:


> He moved house but took his number.
> 
> They don't care if you haven't answered your letter it's your responsibility to change your address. When the debt wasn't paid they've sold it on
> 
> debt company traced the landline number they'd have had on file for him at that old address most likely


 Theiving cvnts is what they are.

How hard is it for someone to put your name into a computer to find your details (correct address for one thing). Can't be that difficult.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Theiving cvnts is what they are.
> 
> How hard is it for someone to put your name into a computer to find your details (correct address for one thing). Can't be that difficult.


 Probably more than one person with the same name. Don't see why they should have to hunt for him.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yh that's puzzling.
> 
> How come letters went to old address and yet a bailiff knows your new one?


 When I moved house I transfered the land line number to my new house

Easy to find out where somebody lives simple check on electoral role or land registry

I have been to old house picked up my mail there are four letters there for me unopened the new owners kept them to one side for me

Four of the letters are from Manchester City council and one from the bailiffs there are no letters from any court


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> Probably more than one person with the same name. Don't see why they should have to hunt for him.


 Only one person with my name Vincent Teoli

Like you say why did the council who sent out the ticket not realise after I had not responded that maybe I had moved house . It's the council they will have my details of my new address as I'm registered on the electoral role Set of robbing bastards the lot of them


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

The bailiff was a right cocky c**t he said im now going to seize your car I went beserk I said just you fcuking try it you fat bastard


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

The incident happened October last year that's when I drove in the bus lane


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

G


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

if that's his mobile number sure there's a few on here with some good ideas :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 Including bailiff charges, I owe 11k in parking fines.

Had my car clamped twice but they had to release it cos the finance company said they couldn't take it.

I thought it was only court fines when they could force entry to your home?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Slash him mouth to ear


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

big vin said:


> It don't work like that I have just bought a new TV I paid £800 for it if they take that it will be second hand auction price probably no more than £200 so I will be well out of pocket if I was to replace that same with other new stuff I have in my house


 Go to the auction and buy it back? Let them have your car but before they sign it over, rip the ECU out so it makes about £300 at auction. Buy it back and put ECU back in


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Go to the auction and buy it back? Let them have your car but before they sign it over, rip the ECU out so it makes about £300 at auction. Buy it back and put ECU back in


 Ha yes I know what you are saying but it's just too much hassle , I prefer slagface option slash him mouth to ear


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

big vin said:


> Ha yes I know what you are saying but it's just too much hassle , I prefer slagface option slash him mouth to ear


 Ahhh yeh that's definitely a good option! Make him remember the day he crossed the wrong person!

Rape can be a good tool for that too....


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Parking, congestion charge, yellow box junction and bus lane fines are EXEMPT from the CCJ system.
> 
> There was never going to be a CCJ against you. You cannot get a CCJ for a parking ticket. Your credit rating is not compromised. The debt will be registered at Traffic Enforcement Centre at Northampton, not Northampton County Court.
> 
> ...


 I have sent my log book off with new address details it will take a few weeks to come back . What do you mean by file forms PE2 and PE3 ?

Where do i get these forms from?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The bailiff is talking out of his arse. Where is this in the UK you are and which bailiff company is it?
> 
> If you have actually changed address and you can prove this to the bailiff, they are meant to send a message back to the council in which the NTO (notice to owner) will be sent out again, I would tell the bailiff this. You should technically then be given the opportunity to pay at the discounted rate (whatever the original ticket price was) for 14 days.
> 
> ...


 I have sent off my log book with my new address on it will take a few before I get it back . So what is my next step @ancientoldbloke says I have to file forms PE2 and PE3 first off how do I do this where do I get the forms from ?


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

@big vin I just googled "forms PE3" it comes up u paid penalty fines,you can prob print them off


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Id have sold my car then and there to a friend along with all my household goods. And id have gambled all the money away.

Good fu**ing luck now.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

big vin said:


> I have sent my log book off with new address details it will take a few weeks to come back . What do you mean by file forms PE2 and PE3 ?
> 
> Where do i get these forms from?


 From Traffic Enforcement Centre

Tel 01604 619450

Take option 6 at voice menu.

Have your PCN ref ready cos that's the first thing they ask

Then ask them to email to blank PE2 and PE3


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have sent off my log book with my new address on it will take a few before I get it back . So what is my next step @ancientoldbloke says I have to file forms PE2 and PE3 first off how do I do this where do I get the forms from ?


 I think most councils nowadays accept email representations, not sure about yours specifically.

Essentially, you either get a PE2 form and send it to them (these can be found by googling "PE2 form" https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=PE2+form&meta=&aq=f&oq=&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=PE2+form&* - top result)

Or you send an email to the parking enforcement agency stating that you want to make a representation against your case. (I would do this but its personal preference)

you will need to provide them with your name and address details, you dont know the PCN reference number, explain what happened over the bailiff, tell them you didnt even know you had a PCN which you would have been more than happy to pay. Its come out of your rent money and you cant afford to pay 400 quid.

I would also ask them how the bailiff had a warrant for the address you were at if they didnt have the address to send you the PCN.

say you felt threatened etc and felt like you had to pay there and then without even being able to contact the council, really lay it on them. Mention it was unfair to not be told and be expected to pay a large amount and tell them your happy to pay the original rate but feel like no effort was made to contact you via phone or email etc, when you didnt respond so why have they just added charges on.

Basically just give them that kind of spiel. You will get refunded if successful from will be the council IIRC as they will be able to process the refund and bailiffs will not give you your money, they arent into that kind of thing 

Try to gather as much evidence as you can to prove you couldnt have possibly known about the PCN including proof of current address in case this goes to appeal (probably will as this is an OOT stat dec) as this is something you will need to prove.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think most councils nowadays accept email representations, not sure about yours specifically.
> 
> Essentially, you either get a PE2 form and send it to them (these can be found by googling "PE2 form" https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=PE2+form&meta=&aq=f&oq=&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=PE2+form&* - top result)
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks I have took all that in I will. Lay it on the line , but what you have told me to say is exactly what happened


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think most councils nowadays accept email representations, not sure about yours specifically.
> 
> Essentially, you either get a PE2 form and send it to them (these can be found by googling "PE2 form" https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=PE2+form&meta=&aq=f&oq=&gws_rd=ssl#hl=en&q=PE2+form&* - top result)
> 
> ...


 Thanks


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Thanks


 Its ultimately your case and how you approach it is up to you. But if you fight it tooth and nail you should get that money back really.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Its ultimately your case and how you approach it is up to you. But if you fight it tooth and nail you should get that money back really.


 I have forms PE2 and PE3 which I am going to fill in .

On form PE3 it days tick box which applies which is obviously box 1 .I

I did not receive the: notice to owner

Then in separate box it asks me to give full reason which is obviously I did not receive as I had moved address . This part I understand how to fill in .

Now on the other form PE2 Application to file a statutory declaration out of time

It says

State clear reasons for not filing your statutory declaration within the time allowed on the order for recovery . These should not be the same reasons why you are disputing the original penalty charge . The purpose of the application is to request permission to file a statutory declaration after the time limit allowed for doing so has elapsed . You may attach any evidence you consider relevant .

So what do I write in this part ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> From Traffic Enforcement Centre
> 
> Tel 01604 619450
> 
> ...


 On 2/27/2017 at 1:15 PM,Lifesizepenguin said:

Its ultimately your case and how you approach it is up to you. But if you fight it tooth and nail you should get that money back really.

I have forms PE2 and PE3 which I am going to fill in .

On form PE3 it days tick box which applies which is obviously box 1 .I

I did not receive the: notice to owner

Then in separate box it asks me to give full reason which is obviously I did not receive as I had moved address . This part I understand how to fill in .

Now on the other form PE2 Application to file a statutory declaration out of time

It says

State clear reasons for not filing your statutory declaration within the time allowed on the order for recovery . These should not be the same reasons why you are disputing the original penalty charge . The purpose of the application is to request permission to file a statutory declaration after the time limit allowed for doing so has elapsed . You may attach any evidence you consider relevant .

So what do I write in this part ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have forms PE2 and PE3 which I am going to fill in .
> 
> On form PE3 it days tick box which applies which is obviously box 1 .I
> 
> ...


 On form PE3 (dispute of ticket form) you just need to ticket no NTO recieved and for reasons just state "I did not recieve NTO due to move of address".

On form PE2 (Out of time Stat Dec) you need to explain the actual reasons, so you need to say that you moved address and recieved no correspondance or any sort of communication ever. The only reason you found out was that a bailiff came to the door with a warrant and made you feel pressured to pay a large amount.

The bailiff should have provided you with a copy of the warrant, which should have your old address on: attach this to the form. Also attach a letter to you or any evidence of the date you moved is after you would recieve the NTO (this is important).

I spoke to one of our analysts and hes sure that youll get all your money back except for discounted ticket rate.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> On form PE3 (dispute of ticket form) you just need to ticket no NTO recieved and for reasons just state "I did not recieve NTO due to move of address".
> 
> On form PE2 (Out of time Stat Dec) you need to explain the actual reasons, so you need to say that you moved address and recieved no correspondance or any sort of communication ever. The only reason you found out was that a bailiff came to the door with a warrant and made you feel pressured to pay a large amount.
> 
> ...


 Do I just send these back to the office that sent me the forms, and do I need to send a copy of my log book as I have not got this as I have sent it off now to change my address and waiting for it to come back .

Also on the forms I have to put on my name and address do I put my new address that I have been living in for over a year or the address that they sent the ticket to ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Do I just send these back to the office that sent me the forms, and do I need to send a copy of my log book as I have not got this as I have sent it off now to change my address and waiting for it to come back .
> 
> Also on the forms I have to put on my name and address do I put my new address that I have been living in for over a year or the address that they sent the ticket to ?


 put your current name and address - and i think you just send them back to the same place (not sure about this bit though)

no log book necessary just as much evidence as to you changing address before the PCN was recieved and the warrant with your old address (which they should have got changed)


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> put your current name and address - and i think you just send them back to the same place (not sure about this bit though)
> 
> no log book necessary just as much evidence as to you changing address before the PCN was recieved and the warrant with your old address (which they should have got changed)


 Ok I will ring the office that sent me the forms and make sure where I have to send them off to .

I have lots of letters bills etc. that go back over a year that shows I moved address over a year ago I will include copies and send them , thanks pal


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Ok I will ring the office that sent me the forms and make sure where I have to send them off to .
> 
> I have lots of letters bills etc. that go back over a year that shows I moved address over a year ago I will include copies and send them , thanks pal


 No worries bud, let me know how it goes.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> No worries bud, let me know how it goes.


 I will I will keep you informed all the way, I'm going make appointment at County court as I need the forms witnesses by a judge before I send them back


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> No worries bud, let me know how it goes.


 You also said to me to send in a copy of the bailiff warrant , the bailiff never showed me a warrant or copy of it .


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> You also said to me to send in a copy of the bailiff warrant , the bailiff never showed me a warrant or copy of it .


 I'd get intouch with the bailiff and request one.

Also state on the form that you never were shown a copy from the bailiff, the name of the bailiff and that you were never given a copy.

dont seem "moany" just give them the facts. but give them all the details of what happened.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> put your current name and address - and i think you just send them back to the same place (not sure about this bit though)
> 
> no log book necessary just as much evidence as to you changing address before the PCN was recieved and the warrant with your old address (which they should have got changed)


 On the forms it's asking me to put pcn number , date of contravention etc. Then it says applicant , what do I put in that box?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'd get intouch with the bailiff and request one.
> 
> Also state on the form that you never were shown a copy from the bailiff, the name of the bailiff and that you were never given a copy.
> 
> dont seem "moany" just give them the facts. but give them all the details of what happened.


 I just contacted the bailiffs they going to send me out a copy of the warrant .

Also do I need to state why I never received NTO do I need to say  I forgot to change log book address over or should I not mention that and just say that I never received any correspondence and first I heard was when bailiff turned up etc.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I just contacted the bailiffs they going to send me out a copy of the warrant .
> 
> Also do I need to state why I never received NTO do I need to say I forgot to change log book address over or should I not mention that and just say that I never received any correspondence and first I heard was when bailiff turned up etc.


 The PCN number and contravention date will be on the warrant.

dont need to mentoin the log book as its not really relevant, they might be able to get that info but it doesnt matter because you didnt recieve a PCN, you didnt see the NTO.

You have a lot going for you:

- You never saw any documentation

- The warrant was for the wrong address (this is key)

- The address wasnt sent back to get changed.

- You never recieved a warrant or have seen any proof you have even recieved a ticket

the applicant is you


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The PCN number and contravention date will be on the warrant.
> 
> dont need to mentoin the log book as its not really relevant, they might be able to get that info but it doesnt matter because you didnt recieve a PCN, you didnt see the NTO.
> 
> ...


 Thanks pal , I phoned bailiff company up they are sending me copy of warrant so I send this back off to them with the forms and tell them I was neve the warrant and the only time I have seen the warrant is when I rang up the bailiff company asking for a copy a few days after I paid it ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I have just received a copy of thev warrant in my email it only has my old address on

Warrant of Control - unpaid penalty charge

Name and address of the respondent

Penalty Charge No.MC97639253 Vehicle Registration No. YK04DBG Applicant Manchester City Council Location of contravention Portland Street (South-West Bound) Date of contravention 11 Sep, 2016 £98.00 Vincent Teoli 91, MANCHESTER ROAD HASLINGDEN ROSSENDALE BB4 6NT Amount Due (including court fee and any adjudication cost)

To the certificated enforcement agent

The above named respondent has failed to pay a penalty charge registered at the Traffic Enforcement Centre at the County Court Business Centre as ordered. The Court has given authority to the above named applicant to issue this warrant to recover the sums shown.

You are instructed to use the procedure set out in Schedule 12 of the Tribunals, Courts and Enforcement Act 2007 against the goods of the respondent and raise there from the sums detailed above and your costs set out in the Taking Control of Goods (Fees) Regulations 2014.

Authorised by the Traffic Enforcement Centre Date: 26-Jan-2017 Time: 12:00 AM

Issued to the Enforcement Agent Date: 27-Jan-2017Time: 04:53 PM

Drawn upon the authority of: The Traffic Enforcement Centre, County Court Business Centre, St Katharine's House, 21 - 27 St Katharine's Street, Northampton, NN1 2LH (Telephone 0300 123 1059)

Warrant of Control - unpaid penalty charge


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Thanks pal , I phoned bailiff company up they are sending me copy of warrant so I send this back off to them with the forms and tell them I was neve the warrant and the only time I have seen the warrant is when I rang up the bailiff company asking for a copy a few days after I paid it ?


 Yeah no worries.

I would add that in too. as much info as possible is better.

The fact that the warrant has your old address on it is key in this situation, they should have sent the warant back and got the address changed, but they havent, they have broken protocol to get money out of you.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> The fact that the warrant has your old address on it is key in this situation, they should have sent the warant back and got the address changed, but they havent, they have broken protocol to get money out of you.


 The protocol @Lifesizepenguin refers to is this:

Reason(s): 
I was not previously aware of any PCN alleged against me. The council never sent me any paperwork to my correct address and I only became aware of an unpaid PCN through their bailiffs.

The only reason I can think of is that they sent it to my previous address of xxxxxxxxxx. Instead the bailiff attended my new address of yyyyyyyyy.

I seek a Revocation Order because Civil Procedure Rules part 75.7 (7) and (8) have not been followed in that a new NTO was never served at my current address. Both the bailiff company and TEC have confirmed the warrant being issued to the incorrect address.

Had I received a NTO, I would be in a position to either pay or dispute it.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> The protocol @Lifesizepenguin refers to is this:
> 
> Reason(s):
> I was not previously aware of any PCN alleged against me. The council never sent me any paperwork to my correct address and I only became aware of an unpaid PCN through their bailiffs.
> ...


 I will write this out and and send it to them .

I also have letters bank statements etc. dating back to 2015 at my current address.I will send them copies of these to .

Also a simple electoral role check will show that I moved to my new address in 2015 .

Thanks for your help


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ha fkcin parking fines. Never paid a single one. Come up with all sorts or just ignore them. Didnt pay the bus lane fine either.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> The protocol @Lifesizepenguin refers to is this:
> 
> Reason(s):
> I was not previously aware of any PCN alleged against me. The council never sent me any paperwork to my correct address and I only became aware of an unpaid PCN through their bailiffs.
> ...


 I have sent everything off now , both PE2 and PE3 forms , with a copy of the warrant , few bank statements ,bills to prove I have been in my current address for last 2 years and a letter with all my reasons as you have explained . I have taken photocopies of everything and sent everything off registered mail so the ball is now rolling .

Thanks for your help .


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yeah no worries.
> 
> I would add that in too. as much info as possible is better.
> 
> The fact that the warrant has your old address on it is key in this situation, they should have sent the warant back and got the address changed, but they havent, they have broken protocol to get money out of you.


 I have sent everything off now , both PE2 and PE3 forms , with a copy of the warrant , few bank statements ,bills to prove I have been in my current address for last 2 years and a letter with all my reasons as you have explained . I have taken photocopies of everything and sent everything off registered mail so the ball is now rolling .

Thanks for your help .


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have sent everything off now , both PE2 and PE3 forms , with a copy of the warrant , few bank statements ,bills to prove I have been in my current address for last 2 years and a letter with all my reasons as you have explained . I have taken photocopies of everything and sent everything off registered mail so the ball is now rolling .
> 
> Thanks for your help .


 No worries, keep us posted mate


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

TEC will refuse it in 4 weeks time.

Then post back here and we will give you the wroding for the appeal.

You gotta win the appeal and get the warrant revoked to be in a position to make a reclaim.

Takes 4-6 months.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> TEC will refuse it in 4 weeks time.
> 
> Then post back here and we will give you the wroding for the appeal.
> 
> ...


 Ok pal I have done everything you advised filled in both forms got them sworn at the county courts . Wrote a letter to them explaining everything that happened . Wrote down what you said about seeking a revocation order wrote it down like you said . Sent them copies of bills, bank statements to prove my new address , sent them copy of warrant .address Pl sent recorded delivery .

As soon as they get back to me I will let you know and you can tell me where to go from there .

I appreciate your help pal


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

@Lifesizepenguin

@AncientOldBloke


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I really wouldn't post a photo of a document with your name and address on it to be honest bro.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> I really wouldn't post a photo of a document with your name and address on it to be honest bro.


 Why not ?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> No worries, keep us posted mate


 Ok I got a letter back from the courts today basically saying my application had been refused where do i go from here ?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

big vin said:


> Ok I got a letter back from the courts today basically saying my application had been refused where do i go from here ?
> 
> View attachment 141029
> 
> ...


 Invite them round for a fish supper


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

@big vin

Hi mate,

I checked your records (dont tell anybody  ) and it looks like the rep was rejected because the stat dec was out of time (basically cause it was late) its also noted there there will be a possible appeal - so they expect you will be asking for your money back, this is a good sign.

You now need to appeal by following the steps outlined on the rejection letter you recieved - I htink its basically just fill out the N244 form and provide all necessary evidence and explain the case, pretty similar to the representation you made. I cant read that letter you sent as the pic is low quality, but am I rright in thinking that it gives you instructions on how to appeal?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @big vin
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> ...


 I will upload a better pic of letter and get back to you this evening pal


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I will upload a better pic of letter and get back to you this evening pal


 No worries


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @big vin
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> ...


 Ha how do you mean you checked my records ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Ha how do you mean you checked my records ?


 Dont worry, its nothing "hackerish" or illegal!

I can request the note related to a PCN number in our system with my permission level. I cant access any encrypted personal info due to privacy laws. It was more of a light hearted comment really 

I'm not able to cancel tickets or anything like that before you ask either haha

If you call up with a PCN reference you can get the same info as im able to see - im that s**t of a grade


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Dont worry, its nothing "hackerish" or illegal!
> 
> I can request the note related to a PCN number in our system with my permission level. I cant access any encrypted personal info due to privacy laws. It was more of a light hearted comment really
> 
> ...


 Are these pics any better ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Are these pics any better ?
> 
> View attachment 141045
> 
> ...


 Far better, thanks.

Ill read it and reply when i get home from the gym mate around 7.20


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> TEC will refuse it in 4 weeks time.
> 
> Then post back here and we will give you the wroding for the appeal.
> 
> ...


 I'm got a letter from courts today basically saying my application was refused where do I go from here


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Far better, thanks.
> 
> Ill read it and reply when i get home from the gym mate around 7.20


 Cheers no rush pal whenever you got time


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I got the required words and court forms for your situation.

Pm me your email address and I'll write up the appeal, ready for your signatures.

On the promise that you dont post up what I wrote cos the might and worth gets diluted and TEC and council parking staff become wise to it. People like @Lifesizepenguin but not so friendly or helpful. Deal?

By the way it only works if you got a new logbook at your correct address. You need to be whiter than white and show you come with clean hands. So you got the new logbook yet?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I got the required words and court forms for your situation.
> 
> Pm me your email address and I'll write up the appeal, ready for your signatures.
> 
> ...


 Yes of course I won't post up here what you write . I sent off for my new log book weeks ago I'm sure I have got it back will double check when I get back later . I will pm you my email address


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I got the required words and court forms for your situation.
> 
> Pm me your email address and I'll write up the appeal, ready for your signatures.
> 
> ...


 I have just checked and yes I have new logbook registered to my new address


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

big vin said:


> I have just checked and yes I have new logbook registered to my new address


 Ok, I'm on it.

allow me an hour.

I have pm'd my tel no should you wish to ask questions.

Need to get off this public board now.

We can show them the result in a month or so.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ok, I'm on it.
> 
> allow me an hour.
> 
> ...


 Thanks pal and no rush take your time and I appreciate your help


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I got the required words and court forms for your situation.
> 
> Pm me your email address and I'll write up the appeal, ready for your signatures.
> 
> ...


 This sounds like a great idea as you seem to specifically know your parking law extremely well!

Sorry @big vin, my lad wasn't too well so didn't have a chance to get back earlier.

Hope it goes well chaps.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This sounds like a great idea as you seem to specifically know your parking law extremely well!
> 
> Sorry @big vin, my lad wasn't too well so didn't have a chance to get back earlier.
> 
> Hope it goes well chaps.


 That's cool pal I appreciate all the help you have given me


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Ok, I'm on it.
> 
> allow me an hour.
> 
> ...


 I have sent you a private message have you received it ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> I have sent you a private message have you received it ?


 He's on holiday so may be a bit slow to respond.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's on holiday so may be a bit slow to respond.


 Is he abroad ?

And thanks for letting me know


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Have you got this sorted yet?

I'm guessing not quite hence the PM?

Would love to see you beat this one. :thumbup1:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Have you got this sorted yet?
> 
> I'm guessing not quite hence the PM?
> 
> Would love to see you beat this one. :thumbup1:


 We are into it . We hit to the stage of appeal sent off all my forms and it's ti go before a county judge . Ancienbloke has compiled my appeal stating exactly how and when they have acted illegally . Sent all documents of six weeks ago to get it before a judge I phoned them today to ask how my case was going they have now turned round and told me that they have not received my appeal documents but I sent it recorded delivery and royal mail have confirmed that that the documents were received at their offices and was signed for royal mail said they cannot possibly dispute this and they have sent me a copy of the signature . Looks like they know they they are going to lose so now using delaying tactics .


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He's on holiday so may be a bit slow to respond.


 @BLUE(UK), are you his secretary? :confused1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> We are into it . We hit to the stage of appeal sent off all my forms and it's ti go before a county judge . Ancienbloke has compiled my appeal stating exactly how and when they have acted illegally . Sent all documents of six weeks ago to get it before a judge I phoned them today to ask how my case was going they have now turned round and told me that they have not received my appeal documents but I sent it recorded delivery and royal mail have confirmed that that the documents were received at their offices and was signed for royal mail said they cannot possibly dispute this and they have sent me a copy of the signature . Looks like they know they they are going to lose so now using delaying tactics .


 you're gonna nail this one lad


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> @BLUE(UK), are you his secretary? :confused1:


 Only when I wear high heels to work.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Royal mail told me they received the the forms I sent to them on 20/04/17 so over five weeks ago and they said it had been signed for . But the guy who I spoke to a guy today from the traffic enforcement centre at the county court who says they have received nothing . I am going to ring him again on Monday and ask him to explain why royal mail are saying it's been signed for . I also noticed the cheque I sent has not been cashed . The guy on phone today told me he has forwarded my query tub relevant party as a matter of urgency .
> 
> Where do I go from here ?


 When you say the cheque you sent, do you mean the £400 or whatever it was for the PCN debt?

They have acted strangely, and in my opinion, I think this is due to a breach of protocol and now they are trying to protect themselves, knowing what they have done is wrong, they might be thinking you want further retribution. You have them by the balls, there is no arguing against you here.

I think right now, there is not much you can do but wait until Monday to see if you receive a response, if you don't, just ring the traffic enforcement centre at country court and tell them that you want this resolved now, let them know you have proof that it was received and the burden of responsibility is on them.

If they ask for it to be re-sent, I would deliver it in person with corresponding evidence.

I can't see you losing this appeal; They will be forced to move things along when they know you aren't going to lose interest.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Big Vin.

Send the whole lot again. I emailed you docs and instructions where to sign etc.

Regarding the £100 court appeal fee, instead of paying it again, send proof it actually left your account.

Also send a copy of the recorded delivery slip.

Three days after, call them again.

The reason they lost it is cos they process NON-recorded stuff same day. No bastard jobsworth civil servant bureaucrat nobody mother ****er wants to take personal responsibility for signing to say they received a recorded - so it just gets "filed" in the bin!


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> When you say the cheque you sent, do you mean the £400 or whatever it was for the PCN debt?
> 
> They have acted strangely, and in my opinion, I think this is due to a breach of protocol and now they are trying to protect themselves, knowing what they have done is wrong, they might be thinking you want further retribution. You have them by the balls, there is no arguing against you here.
> 
> ...


 No what they are saying is that they have not received my appeal form and the £100 court fee that I have paid to get this appeal in front of a judge


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Big Vin.
> 
> Send the whole lot again. I emailed you docs and instructions where to sign etc.
> 
> ...


 The £100 court fee has not left my account


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> The reason they lost it is cos they process NON-recorded stuff same day. No bastard jobsworth civil servant bureaucrat nobody mother ****er wants to take personal responsibility for signing to say they received a recorded - so it just gets "filed" in the bin!


 is this a common occurrence?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> is this a common occurrence?


 f**k yeah.

The definition of working for the government is that you do just enough work so you don't get fired and they pay you just enough money so you don't leave.

Nobody****Pigs are generally quite happy with that s**t crap deal.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

big vin said:


> The £100 court fee has not left my account


 (Sigh).

Dude you gotta send everything all over again.

Not recorded. Ordinary 1st class


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> (Sigh).
> 
> Dude you gotta send everything all over again.
> 
> Not recorded. Ordinary 1st class


 Ok I can't believe they are denying receiving anything when royal mail have sent me a copy of the signature


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

It is what it is.

No point in arguing against gravity - right or wrong.

Follow THEIR rules: your application doesn't exist right now


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow. I've never seen the appeals process live before.

What a joke


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Ok I can't believe they are denying receiving anything when royal mail have sent me a copy of the signature


 Have you re sent the stuff vin?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Have you re sent the stuff vin?


 I have been trying to ring them all morning but the phone is constantly engaged cant even get to the automated options it's just an I engaged dialling tone it's impossible to get through .

Im just getting everything together now just signing the n224 form and witness statement then going to send everything off at dinner time


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I have been trying to ring them all morning but the phone is constantly engaged cant even get to the automated options it's just an I engaged dialling tone it's impossible to get through .
> 
> Im just getting everything together now just signing the n224 form and witness statement then going to send everything off at dinner time


 s**t arent they.

Lets hope this one gets picked up eh?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> s**t arent they.
> 
> Lets hope this one gets picked up eh?


 Still can't get through to them I have tried since 9.30 it's now 11.45

They are criminals


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Shame. There are so many things you could have done to probably not pay this. I never paid mine when I got one and never have done. Depends if you think its worth the hassle or not.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Have you re sent the stuff vin?


 I finally got through to them they still denying that they received my appeal documents . So I put it to them that royal mail have assured me that you received the documents at your premises and it was signed for . They then said okay what must have happened then is that there must have been nothing in the envelope . So they saying now I sent them an envelope with nothing in. Wtf !

Anyway I have now told them I have resent everything again not recorded delivery but first class and I will be in touch in three days to see if you have received and processed it .


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

big vin said:


> I finally got through to them they still denying that they received my appeal documents . So I put it to them that royal mail have assured me that you received the documents at your premises and it was signed for . They then said okay what must have happened then is that there must have been nothing in the envelope . So they saying now I sent them snow envelope with nothing in. Wtf !
> 
> Anyway I have now told them I have resent everything again not recorded delivery but first clasx and I will be in touch in three days to see if you have received and processed it .


 Can't help but wanna say they sound like cnuts.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Can't help but wanna say they sound like cnuts.


 Just corrupt fcukers why would I send an envelope with nothing in . They are doing their best to avoid this case being seen by an independent judge


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I've had similar only they can't find me. Started at £160, just hit £2k now. Told em suck my testicles. They can proper suck their mum over this...... Catch me, send me court and I'll pay a diver a week for the rest of my life till I default and tell em get fuuked again. Really couldn't give a shitte, they can run it up as much as they like. Been 2 years so far haha


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Been 2 years so far haha


 All PCN warrants expire after one year and cannot be renewed (TEC Applicant User Guide March 2011) by the council or TFL.

Means you're free to drive into ANPR areas as the warrant is permanently expired now.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oioi said:


> I've had similar only they can't find me. Started at £160, just hit £2k now. Told em suck my testicles. They can proper suck their mum over this...... Catch me, send me court and I'll pay a diver a week for the rest of my life till I default and tell em get fuuked again. Really couldn't give a shitte, they can run it up as much as they like. Been 2 years so far haha


 I would have never paid either but unfortunately my mum was at my house and let the bailiff in who then threatened to take all my goods unless I could provide a receipt for all of them I was pretty much stumped . But like I said I would have never paid and never opened the door to them


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> All PCN warrants expire after one year and cannot be renewed (TEC Applicant User Guide March 2011) by the council or TFL.
> 
> Means you're free to drive into ANPR areas as the warrant is permanently expired now.


 This is high court from non declaration of sorn status. It's never going away. 0 fuuks given


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not a high court (civil) matter. It's magistrates court (criminal) matter.

Mag fines never go away. There is no expiry date on their warrants.

Reason? You owe HM QE2, the most supreme being in this great and glorious land. By carrying Ar Liz's passport and enjoying her protection and democracy, you agree to pay her taxes and fines.

But you're 100% right - a fiver a week for the rest of your life and you'll be seen to be playing the game and so the old girl plus her believers will be happy that you're a good solid citizen.

All in all, a small investment to keep yourarse from being split in two (without lube) whilst detained at Her Majesty's pleasure.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Its the law you have to update your licence to your new address and you should of known this so its a hard lessson learnt i guess


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

bottleneck25 said:


> Its the law you have to update your licence to your new address and you should of known this so its a hard lessson learnt i guess


 It's a con how they can justify such extortionate costs . The bill had gone from £30 to £409 all they done is sent out a few letters Some people earn minimum wage and have to work two full weeks to earn that amount of money . It's the same with things like insurance companies who charge £80-100 just for them to update your records for example if you have changed address.

All criminals banks, insurance companies , bailiffs etc.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

big vin said:


> It's a con how they can justify such extortionate costs . The bill had gone from £30 to £409 all they done is sent out a few letters Some people earn minimum wage and have to work two full weeks to earn that amount of money . It's the same with things like insurance companies who charge £80-100 just for them to update your records for example if you have changed address.
> 
> All criminals banks, insurance companies , bailiffs etc.


 I agree but sadly there's f**k all we can do about it. Maybe if you now make a compliant and take matters in your own hands you may get some of this money back but the time it would take and stress and effort doesnt make it worth while.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

bottleneck25 said:


> I agree but sadly there's f**k all we can do about it. Maybe if you now make a compliant and take matters in your own hands you may get some of this money back but the time it would take and stress and effort doesnt make it worth while.


 It's all in hand , I have appealed it's going to an independent judge they have acted illegally in many cases for example the bailiffs came to my new house to seize assets when the warrant was for the old address so it's not even valid .


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

big vin said:


> It's all in hand , I have appealed it's going to an independent judge they have acted illegally in many cases for example the bailiffs came to my new house to seize assets when the warrant was for the old address so it's not even valid .


 In that case then you should also get compensation best of luck with it


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 You should not have paid!

You just don't let them into the house.

Park at a mate's.

They can only call at your address three times before passing it back to the council. Except council tax.

You should always check the warrant.

You can register as a vulnerable household and they can't come.

Join beat the bailiffs fb group.

Plenty people have had thousands of pounds of fines and never paid a dime and I would rather go to prison than be held to ransom.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BeingReborn said:


> You should not have paid!
> 
> You just don't let them into the house.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you I would have never let them in ether not a chance in this world but I was not at home my mum as at my house minding my dog , she answered the door and let them in , once they were in they said I I didn't pay they would take my furniture and goods I was in an impossible situation


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

big vin said:


> I agree with you I would have never let them in ether not a chance in this world but I was not at home my mum as at my house minding my dog , she answered the door and let them in , once they were in they said I I didn't pay they would take my furniture and goods I was in an impossible situation


 True.

Your mum should be much more careful about letting randoms into the gaff. These f**kers are often very dodgy ex cons and I've known folk burgled after a bailiff has been around having a recce.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

BeingReborn said:


> True.
> 
> Your mum should be much more careful about letting randoms into the gaff. These f**kers are often very dodgy ex cons and I've known folk burgled after a bailiff has been around having a recce.


 Yes but my mum is old age probably never let him fully in maybe he got his foot in then walked in . I swear I would have never let the cnut in I would have laughed at the fcuker from outside . I would have done prison time rather than pay these robbing bastsrdz.


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

big vin said:


> Yes but my mum is old age probably never let him fully in maybe he got his foot in then walked in . I swear I would have never let the cnut in I would have laughed at the fcuker from outside . I would have done prison time rather than pay these robbing bastsrdz.


 True. The cu**s will stop at nothing to gain entry.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

big vin said:


> I finally got through to them they still denying that they received my appeal documents . So I put it to them that royal mail have assured me that you received the documents at your premises and it was signed for . They then said okay what must have happened then is that there must have been nothing in the envelope . So they saying now I sent them an envelope with nothing in. Wtf !
> 
> Anyway I have now told them I have resent everything again not recorded delivery but first class and I will be in touch in three days to see if you have received and processed it .


 If they already fcked you around like that why did you send it unrecorded this time :confused1: . There's no way they're gonna admit to receiving it this time. You should have taken photos of you putting the letter into the envelope and posted recorded again.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> If they already fcked you around like that why did you send it unrecorded this time :confused1: . There's no way they're gonna admit to receiving it this time. You should have taken photos of you putting the letter into the envelope and posted recorded again.


 I have been told that they put recorded delivery letters in the bin that's why I have sent it normal delivery . I have spoken to them and they have received it .


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

big vin said:


> I have been told that they put recorded delivery letters in the bin that's why I have sent it normal delivery . I have spoken to them and they have received it .


 I was talking for legal reasons. If it ever ended up in court and you had proof that the letter went in envelope + receipt for recorded postage + signature proof it had been delivered the court would take a pretty dim view of them saying "we didn't read his letter as we chucked it in the bin along with all the other recorded delivery letters we receive". Pretty certain whatever was being contested the court would rule in your favour in that circumstance.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> I was talking for legal reasons. If it ever ended up in court and you had proof that the letter went in envelope + receipt for recorded postage + signature proof it had been delivered the court would take a pretty dim view of them saying "we didn't read his letter as we chucked it in the bin along with all the other recorded delivery letters we receive". Pretty certain whatever was being contested the court would rule in your favour in that circumstance.


 My case is with the district judge as we speak so I'm waiting for a reply


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

big vin said:


> My case is with the district judge as we speak so I'm waiting for a reply


 Ah Ok wasn't really reading previous posts. So was it district judge that said they chuck all recorded letters in bin ?!!?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

MickeyE said:


> Ah Ok wasn't really reading previous posts. So was it district judge that said they chuck all recorded letters in bin ?!!?


 No I got that information from somebody who knows the ins and outs of how the traffic enforcement team work


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

RESULT !

I had my case looked at by a judge who has decided in my favour and ordered the council and the bailiffs to refund me my £408

I have received a cheque from the council for £98 and one from the bailiff company for £310 .

None of this could have been done without the help of Ancientoldbloke guy knows his stuff provided me with all letters that I needed to send .

He is a top bloke and it's great feeling knowing these parking enforcement teams and bailiffs cannot go extorting money from people .

So I now have my £408 back

I have attached the letters I have received and the cheque from the council I forgot to take a picture of the cheque from the bailiff for £308 and already banked it but as you can see I have won my case and got all my money back


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

big vin said:


> RESULT !
> 
> I had my case looked at by a judge who has decided in my favour and ordered the council and the bailiffs to refund me my £408
> 
> ...


 Glad I could help, but it was nothing magical really. It's formulaic, just like training and dieting. The system works. Now work the system.

The only difference between an expert and a layman is that the expert has read two more books. Maybe even wrote one.

Here's one I wrote a few years back:

(NB - the law changed with the Taking Control of Goods Regulations 2014 but I've never updated the document.)

View attachment 2 Beat the Bailiff.pdf


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Glad I could help, but it was nothing magical really. It's formulaic, just like training and dieting. The system works. Now work the system.
> 
> The only difference between an expert and a layman is that the expert has read two more books. Maybe even wrote one.
> 
> ...


 Thanks once again pal although £408 is not a large amount of money it's about the justice that had been done .

Not many people thought I would get my money back I even at wrote it off myself but down to your knowledge and know how we have succeeded ☺?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

No worries. My pleasure.

I've re-read the thread and think the below is categories of readers:

1. Moral outrage (eg you)

2. Damn care (it's your fault, I would never get in this situation)

3. Damn care (bring it mutherfukkers, I still ain't gonna pay)

4. Misinformation by BroLawyers


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> No worries. My pleasure.
> 
> I've re-read the thread and think the below is categories of readers:
> 
> ...


 Fixed LOL :lol:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Yep.

I remember when I got divorced. fu**ing lawyers wiped out my half of the proceeds.

Cu**s.

From now on, I spend £50-80 on books and do all my own legals.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This sounds like a great idea as you seem to specifically know your parking law extremely well!
> 
> Sorry @big vin, my lad wasn't too well so didn't have a chance to get back earlier.
> 
> Hope it goes well chaps.


 I won my case


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

big vin said:


> Okay I got a phone call on my land line number this morning bloke says he is a bailiff and i owe money for unpaid parking ticket , now I know I have not received any parking tickets if I had I would have paid so I now think its a hoax call and tell the guy to suck my cock and I hang up .
> 
> Few minutes later he rings me back and assures me it's not hoax call and then goes on to say it's not a parking fine but apparently I have driven into a bus lane and they have photographic evidence I asked where it happened so I says yes that could have been me so how much do I owe and why has it gone to bailiff stage , he tells me I owe £408 I had to ask him to repeat it as I was in shock I said how is it £408 he said the council had wrote to me when the incident happened but I had not responded to four separate demands and it had gone to court and the bailiff had a warrant to seize goods , it then clicked that I had moved house 16 months ago and forgotten to update change of address on my log book , actually I was not aware that I had to , I explained this to the bailiff and he said it was not his problem I insisted that I wanted to be given the opportunity to pay the original fine of £30 and it was unfair as I had not received the letters as they must have gone to my old address . I asked him where he was as I wanted to see some evidence that he was a bailiff and had a warrant he told me he was outside my house .
> 
> ...


 Ignore it and don't give the bullying c**t a penny.

Getoutofdebtfree. Org


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

big vin said:


> RESULT !
> 
> I had my case looked at by a judge who has decided in my favour and ordered the council and the bailiffs to refund me my £408
> 
> ...


 fu**ing loving it!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

big vin said:


> @AncientOldBloke and I won my case


 Fixed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> I won my case


 Excellent!

well done vin  go get some booze and hookers with the money!!!

You feel good getting that win?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> go get some booze and hookers with the money!!!


 £408 is 2 grams and only one decent hooker.

Not much of a party then. :frown:


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> £408 is 2 grams and only one decent hooker.
> 
> Not much of a party then. :frown:


 Yes but 2 grams and one hooker less for the bailiffs ☺


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Excellent!
> 
> well done vin  go get some booze and hookers with the money!!!
> 
> You feel good getting that win?


 Yes feel good not win anything but got my money back that's the satisfaction knowing they have not won


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> £408 is 2 grams and only one decent hooker.
> 
> Not much of a party then. :frown:


 who said anyhting about DECENT hookers?

im saying 4 grams and a smackhead


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

big vin said:


> Yes feel good not win anything but got my money back that's the satisfaction knowing they have not won


 I can totally relate. a win for the little (big) guy


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> who said anyhting about DECENT hookers?
> 
> im saying 4 grams and a smackhead


 Nah man.

Mine gotta be perfect genetic freaks with 1 meter distance between heel and crotch.


----------

